# Background image does not print at the right size in Microsoft Word



## mr_malkovich (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey all. I'm running Word 2003 on XP Pro, and I have a real throat-slasher of a Microsoft Word problem on my hands that I have posted far and wide on many forums, to no avail. 

I have a picture that I am trying to post as a background image to a Word document. To do this, I go Format - Background - Fill Effects - Picture - Select Picture, then I choose the picture. The picture shows up, and when I view the file in Print View at 100% Zoom, it is at the perfect scale to my liking. But when I print the document, the background image is shrunk to a fraction of its original size and tiled in the background, behind the document text.

I have posted this on several different forums already, and the only answer I have received so far was from Garfield-n-Odie, who suggested the following: 

"In Word, try turning off background printing in Tools | Options | Print. In Windows, try turning off print spooling and advanced text services in Start | Control Panel | Printers | right-click on your printer Properties." 

"Check the setting of the "Print body text before header/footer" option on the Compatibility tab of Tools | Options. If the box is checked, clear it and vice versa and see if that helps."

"If you can you print to a different printer, try that."

I've tried these all, on a couple of different computers. No dice. Any ideas? I'm really at the end of my rope. Thanks a million in advance.


----------

